# مفتوح للنقاش :::: أنظمة حقن الكلور في محطات مياه الشرب



## amr saeed samra (19 نوفمبر 2012)

هذا الموضوع قمت بإنشاءة للتواصل بين جميع العاملين في مجال مياه الشرب في الوطن العربي للوصول الي أحدث تكنولوجيا في تنقية مياه الشرب باستخدام الكلور الأكثر انتشارا في مراحل التنقية.
وسوف أقوم بنفسي اولا وأضع بعض المعلومات للتواصل بين جميع المهندسين المهتمين بهذا المجال


----------



## الحاج احمد خضر (28 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

